# Who's got a Usa train diesel????



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

How do you like it? Let's see some pics


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a USA GP9 that runs just fine. It does not pull quite as well as the Aristo RS3, but that may vary from unit to unit. It is a rugged reliable locomotive. Some of the little detail parts have come off but then it gets used pretty hard. I sure don't want this to turn in to a USA vs Aristo thread. They both make fine locomotives. 

*This will cool you off..........Here's the RS3 and GP9 mu-ed together. They are a great pair in tandem. *


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Very very nice. I love the pic. Now do those have smoke units on them? Also do you run those every week and that is why some parts came off?


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I have several. See my web site www.liveoakrr.com 
They run well, a little faster than the Aristo diesels, but if you MU with the Aristo unit in front you will be fine.


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a SD70 mac, it's been a love-hate relationship. 

It came with broken mounts for the pivoting wheels, I fixed one myself with CA and the other was past repair. An e-mail into USA general mailbox resulted with a new pivoting wheelset in less than a week (no response from the e-mail, just the wheelset). 

I have the Rio/UP paint scheme which I just love. Looks great, flashing ditch lights at low speed are nice, all around very nice looking. 

I then had the unit at a show and after 30 minutes of use something just didn't seem right. Turns out the trailing wheels weren't moving. I could apply power to just the rear wheels and the front wheels would move but nothing out of the rear motor. I pulled the motor block apart and it worked fine. Weird I thought. I put it back together and it ran for a while and froze again. I believe what happened was the motor was shutting down because it was too hot. How it's too hot I have no idea, it was pulling 6 cars w/metal wheels (USA lowboy cars). 

I hope my USA loco was just bad luck. I think the detail work and wiring for ditch lighting as standard in the USA's are extremely good for the price.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I do have some USA locos also!! 

My SD70Mac - runs on batteries and ... R/C - 
Brandon - note; it has been hot & never stopped, never blown a fuse ( 7.5 Amp. ) or worse ... I have pulled a 70 car train on 2.5 percent grades to do this however...!! It runs incredibly well, and very smoothly even at crawling coupling speeds, and carries it's weight well ( 19.5 pounds )!! Custom painted and lettered also. 

 


My SD60T is a new loco I'm still working on. So far it has run well - has some teething issues to work out - no biggie however. Runs on Battery and Aircraft R/C rcvr, 35 amp ESC. Uses dual motors in the blocks for the power trucks / 4 motors total or twice the power of My SD70. It has been stretched 3 inches in the frame to build this tunnel monster motor loco!!! Weight is about 21 pounds also. 

 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice, now you guys don't use the smoke unit?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I have 'heard the smoke runs for about 15 minutes. too short for My runs ... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Police1987 on 13 Aug 2012 12:15 PM 
How do you like it? Let's see some pics 

I really like my USA Trains diesels , they work well for a long time .


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks like the real thing . Got to love conrail


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I've got a GP9, GP30, NW2, SD40 and PA/B. All are great running. Three I've set up with battery and RC. Been looking for a reason to post my latest geeky video of my GP9. I'll warn you, not much to look at but realize it was taken using my new AR Drone quad rotor. Very fun and it's actually in HD! You can actually see the Mars light I added. Try to ignore the idiot at the controls appearing briefly.
http://youtu.be/DBKye9pZB_o 

russ


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks like a great runner, ever think about modifying it and putting a RC engine in it?


----------



## Tabooma County Railway (Aug 12, 2012)

Neat video, Russ,

I'm interested in more detail about your support structure for your "ladder track" (I'm learning that's what it's called, as opposed to "benchwork", ala HO and such). Do you have any info posted here (or elsewhere) that shows your construction methods?

Thanks,

Al Carter


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello Russ 
i'm with Al. can you help with any info? 
thank you


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

go,.. ahead... and de,... de,.... de-rail... the thread boys! 

Lots of ladder systems out there. 

:~}


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I new someone would pipe up say de-rail not trying to. all Al asked was info posted here or elsewhere so tough.


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Go to search, enter my username, rmcintir Look for the ladder track thread I posted info on, easy to find. 

BTW, GP9 is my go-to engine, right after that is the RS3. Both run for hours on 15 AA NiMH batteries (2600). I've got a flat track, don't haul loads of cars, 4 - 6 on average.

Dennis, your Conrail locos really do look full-size!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

OK Dick, your blood pressure is climbing here!! 

WE all want a little fun at this, right!


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Mine is an NW-2 I converted to an EMD SW-900 to replicate Pickerings conversion to diesel around 1956. It handles the MOW Consist that includes the track cleaning caboose.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the USAT Rio Grande F3 and a Cow and Calf NW2 Rio Grande set.

While they have not been run very much or put under any heavy loads, they have performed very well.

They run very quietly compared to my Aristo Craft locos.

The F3 has had the traction tired wheels replaced by the steel wheels.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got three different types of USA Trains diesels: F3s, SD 40 and SDMac 70.

Here are some pictures of and SD40 and 70 pulling some coal drags.

SD 40



















SD MAC 70










Chuck


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Chuck-- those look sweet. How's the smoke unit work on them? Do you run them everyday also?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Just to keep things straight for people new to the hobby, and to avoid confusion, 
USA trains makes a SD40-2, not a SD40, (the two are quite different) 
and there is no such thing as a SDMac 70, its actually a SD70MAC. 
thanks, 
Scot


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have no idea as to how well the smoke unit works. When I get a new engine, the first thing I do is make sure the smoke unit is turned off or barring a switch I'll cut one of the wires.

I do not run them all the time, I run them occasionally.

Chuck


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I have two, a GP-30 and a GP-38. Love them both, the GP-30 is my favorite loco. Both great pullers, rugged and reliable. 
I won't say anthing bad about Aristo though, they make fine locos as well. 
As others have said, I never use the smoke units in mine so I really can't speak on them. Sorry, I'm not able to post pics at the moment.


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

So I picked up my SD70MAC today and the front truck fell down. Such a lemon... I must say though when I took the shell off (good pdf from USA on how BTW) to re-attach the truck I was impressed with the wiring inside. Lots of connectors if you need to remove or replace parts. I also broke off the left side ?mirror? when re-glueing the back window that had popped out. I also glued the snow plow back on the front that was broken from the day I got the loco. I think UPS put mine in a paint can shaker before I got it... Love the loco though, just wish it wasn't a lemon.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I've heard a few folks complain with regards to the three axle trucks. Bot of mine are a std two axel block, so no issues here. 
If the only issue that keep recurring are the three axle trucks then I don't think that's too bad.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

This is Dave Fulghum GP30 IC pulling long coal cars! he have no problem his GP30! it a Nice looking locomotive.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bryan.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I've got a GP30 and an NW2 (no calf yet). For a while in 2003, the GP was my only large locomotive, and it ran quite well in blistering Sacramento heat for the convention. I've also run it double-headed with a friend's GP30. Pull a lot of cars and look good. 

The NW2 ran for five and six hours a day for over a week at the Folsom History Museum last Christmas season. No complaints with it either!


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got a dozen or more USA diesels of all types, some since they first came out in the late 90s, they all 
have given satisfactory service... Been a few little niggling problems with some of them, like the splitting 
axle gears, but the problems have been easily rectified... I'd say BUY 'em, U'LL like "em...
Paul R...


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

First engine I bought (three years ago) was a USA S4. You put it on the track and it runs. No fuss, no bother. With a Sierra sound card, I love running it around the yard, building or breaking up trains. Dependable little guy. 

JackM


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Gotta love my SD-40s, and even better are my GP-38s and Gp 30's. and my F-3's well all I can say is there off the hook.
Quality, Reliability and a Manufacture that stands behind what they sell. It's so nice to turn a engine on and they run.









Next thread should be ,Who owns a USATs Steamer, that thread will go crazy with envy.

Jethro


----------

